# one question



## stoner 420 (Oct 18, 2006)

hi i was reading and got to wondering when u guys use the big high output cfls what do they screw into cause i know it is not a regular light socket...... if not. i read something about a MOGUL light socket adapter that will convert the bigger ends to fit into a standard light socket am i right on this or did i read wrong... can someone pls help me on this cause if so i can get a 125 watt cfl right now pls reply asap so i can get this bulb before it is gone.... thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 19, 2006)

The mogul socket recieves the threaded end of the HPS/MH bulb but it won't do you any good (maybe even harm) if you wired it to anything but a ballast made for HPS or MH lights.
High output CFL's go into a regular socket and don't use those mogul types of sockets.


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2006)

biff'...I believe there _are_ some cfls that require the mogul sockets, but I don't know if any are equipped with the 'built in' ballasts like the smaller cfls. 
The ones that "I" have seen, require a remote ballast, just like HIDs.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2006)

PM member Insane...He uses 125W florous. He may be able to shed some light on it for ya.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 19, 2006)

i would have to say that i thnik ive seen both on the internet but i would call your local fluorescent retailer and ask them they sould beable to shed some light on this.


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks for the help guys and the fast replies ... does anyone know where i can get one of these mogul adaptersjust incase i do need it .... the screw on this light looks like it is bigger than a standard light socket but mayb i am wrong.. i hope  i am.....

i will pm insane thanks for the tip mutt.........
hope to b able to get a grow going soon so i can so off my bagseed  lol


----------



## HGB (Oct 19, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> thanks for the help guys and the fast replies ... does anyone know where i can get one of these mogul adaptersjust incase i do need it .... the screw on this light looks like it is bigger than a standard light socket but mayb i am wrong.. i hope  i am.....
> 
> i will pm insane thanks for the tip mutt.........
> hope to b able to get a grow going soon so i can so off my bagseed  lol




most self ballasted 95 watt and above cfl's take mogul sockets. my 95 105 and 125 all do  

better off with the right socket then an adapter i think 

HERE'S a link with some info and prices.... scroll down a bit and read about the 125 cfl and what you need to run it.... 

grow on


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks HGB thats what i thought but is there anywhere i might b able to get one of these mayb like at lowes or home depot... i think i saw a 65 watt cfl at lowes and it was pretty bigg like the ones in this link.... i am going to try and find a mogul socket but if not i will just go with a adapter. thanks again


----------



## HGB (Oct 19, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> thanks HGB thats what i thought but is there anywhere i might b able to get one of these mayb like at lowes or home depot... i think i saw a 65 watt cfl at lowes and it was pretty bigg like the ones in this link.... i am going to try and find a mogul socket but if not i will just go with a adapter. thanks again



your welcome.....

should be able to grab em at lowes and the like and any hydro store

grow on


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 19, 2006)

I stand corrected.


----------

